# JTL Mortiser



## stinnettjn1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just picked up a JTL Ind. Mortising machine for $100. Does anyone have experience with one of these? It came with 4 chisels and works great. I can't seem to find a lot of info on the web about it.

Jeremy


----------



## GearWorksguy (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry for being obvious but... I have found that older products have not been migrated to the web so the information you are looking for might have to be snail mailed after contacting the manufacturer (if they are still in business). Alternatively if you have a model number for the device you might have a better chance of finding something using the model number and company name... You might try using the search engine from Altavista instead of Google; Altavista was one of the earlier search engines so has a different "inventory" of older content than Google...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

stinnettjn1 said:


> I just picked up a JTL Ind. Mortising machine for $100. Does anyone have experience with one of these? It came with 4 chisels and works great. I can't seem to find a lot of info on the web about it.
> 
> Jeremy


 
Hi Jeremy - Sorry, can't help you directly but you might peruse this site:
http://vintagemachinery.org/


----------



## maxmaggie (Oct 20, 2011)

keep on practising on scrap wood until you are comfortable with the tool .


----------

